

Evidence of Water on Primordial Moon, Amount Rivals Total on Earth - PhearTheCeal
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2013/02/evidence-of-water-present-on-primordial-moon.html

======
lutusp
Your title is wrong only because the article's title is wrong.

Your title: "Evidence of Water on Primordial Moon, Amount Rivals Total on
Earth"

The article's title: "Evidence of Water on Primordial Moon --Rivals Total on
Earth"

The actual claim: " _It’s not ‘liquid’ water that was measured during these
studies_ but hydroxyl groups distributed within the mineral grain,” said Notre
Dame’s Hui. “We are able to detect those hydroxyl groups in the crystalline
structure of the Apollo samples." [emphasis added]

So -- Not "primordial" water, not "total", and not water at all, but present
traces of hydroxyl groups in subsurface lunar minerals that are comparable to
the hydroxyl groups present in similar subsurface deposits on earth.

Not remotely "water", not all all "primordial", not "total", and not "water
... Rivals Total on Earth" at all.

The linked article's author didn't remotely understand the original work and
got it all wrong.

Reference: Hejiu Hui et al., Water in lunar anorthosites and evidence for a
wet early Moon, Nature Geoscience, 2013, DOI: 10.1038/ngeo1735

Link (abstract, paywall):
[http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo17...](http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo1735.html)

